# yarn doll Christmas angels



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

these Christmas angels are made with white crochet cotton, made the same as yarn dolls that were recently posted here. The wings can be any ribbon that is glittery. Sometimes I use plain gold, and this ribbon has some irridescence in it. I made up kits including the cardboard to wrap the cotton on when I was teaching this craft as shown in the second picture. This kit had beads for the halo rather than the gold braid.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

She is very pretty...what a neat idea...will have to make a few to hang on my tree next year...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to make these a long time ago! So cute and you did such a nice job.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty angel,beautiful work.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Used to make these years ago but not with cotton. Yours look very elegant .


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful angel.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Great idea for Scouts and other kid groups. I made these years ago. I like your cotton ball for the head. I bought 1" wooden balls..which was an added expense. Thanks for reminding me of a fun and heavenly idea.&#128521;


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

They would be a very nice addition to the things I take the nurses for their memory boxes. Thank You.


----------



## noteamarie (Apr 23, 2015)

I do Christmas Craft classes at my local Library. I am interested in making these at my class. Will you please send me the instructions? ([email protected])


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> They would be a very nice addition to the things I take the nurses for their memory boxes. Thank You.


Yes they would! What a sweet thought. :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

noteamarie said:


> I do Christmas Craft classes at my local Library. I am interested in making these at my class. Will you please send me the instructions? ([email protected])


just make a yarn doll out of crochet cotton and decorate it up with ribbons.


----------



## noteamarie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks. I will make one and present it to the Library Staff.


----------

